
Show HN: We've made a new C++/Oat++ module to work with MongoDB easier - lganzzzo
https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp-mongo
======
lganzzzo
An example project using that module - [https://github.com/oatpp/example-
mongodb](https://github.com/oatpp/example-mongodb)

